# do you charge more for.....



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

when bidding commercial jobs do you charge more for 12 ft sheets then you do for 8 ft. like i know theres 32 sq ft in a 8 ft sheet and 48 in a 12. so if your charging using sq ft price then i could see. but i charge by the sheet. and dont use 12 foot sheets. but im goign to start.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> when bidding commercial jobs do you charge more for 12 ft sheets then you do for 8 ft. like i know theres 32 sq ft in a 8 ft sheet and 48 in a 12. so if your charging using sq ft price then i could see. but i charge by the sheet. and dont use 12 foot sheets. but im goign to start.


 Do like FTD use 8,9,10,12,14,16.20 ft sheets...:thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> when bidding commercial jobs do you charge more for 12 ft sheets then you do for 8 ft. like i know theres 32 sq ft in a 8 ft sheet and 48 in a 12. so if your charging using sq ft price then i could see. but i charge by the sheet. and dont use 12 foot sheets. but im goign to start.


 yes you charge for it ..Your in bussiness to make money not give stuff out for free..


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok thanks i figured that you did now can someone help me with columns i dont get what its saying in the blue prints.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

its blurry thats how i got it


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

does this one mean its a ceiling meeting second floor?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

looks like wrap column with drywall before burying it in framing...cmon man


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

do the wrap all 4 sides i havnt done anything like this yet. im just trying to learn new stuff everyday. ive done all regular house walls and such. Im trying my hardest to expand to do more commercial work. i got two big jobs lined up.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I recommend charging by the foot not the board.:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I think your looking at them wrong they are both plan views i.e looking down from the top, as opposed to an elevation view which is looking at it from the front, or sides.


----------



## sandshots (Jan 23, 2012)

Wrap the column. Double layer on exterior wall side. I charge by square ft and bring in 12 ft sheets where ever I can. More board less butt joints.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> does this one mean its a ceiling meeting second floor?


Bird's eye view of column at exterior, hang 5/8 around column first, then attach framing remembering to move it over an 1/8" so 1/2" drywall planes out with 5/8" at column. 

No offense man, but you need local help or you're gonna be ****-ed


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

chris said:


> looks like wrap column with drywall before burying it in framing...cmon man


 sorry bud Dont mean to sound like a jerk but it seems you arent even looking at plans .  they really arent that tough just look at them. Looks like a column detail for int. and ext. walls:thumbsup: count ALL columns and charge accordingly (x amount per) then charge by foot for all the other stuff. Good luck


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> No offense man, but you need local help or you're gonna be ****-ed


Imagine>>>This guy is someones competition:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Imagine>>>This guy is someones competition:whistling2:


Not really?:whistling2:



Disanto, plan on making a trip or two over to the job to hang fire rock. I'm guessing you're not running the framing also...

They want to protect structural members from fire, and 5/8 does that. It's a simple concept, but tricky for bidding, especially if you have to have someone else do the framing when you're done.


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> when bidding commercial jobs do you charge more for 12 ft sheets then you do for 8 ft. like i know theres 32 sq ft in a 8 ft sheet and 48 in a 12. so if your charging using sq ft price then i could see. but i charge by the sheet. and dont use 12 foot sheets. but im goign to start.


price per sq ft, price per sheet blah blah blah
every job is different as every price is too
It comes with years of experience 
there are so many variables in drywall pricing
wall/ceiling height number of corner bead tearaway bead
#of ft of no coat
are skyjax supplied 
do you need staging
scheduled are there 2 plumbers 2 hangers 3 tin banger,s air guy's 
all working under you
all these affect price
how are you paid
on the 2 day program
done today paid today
or 90+ days
good luck


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

trial and error is how I learned.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

usually i use 12ft sheets in big areas, big homes to minimize joints. i total the number of 12 ft. sheets, divide in half, and add that to the total 12footers and there is the number of 8ft sheets you woulda used if you used 8 footers. now just price per sheet. works for me everytime. i charge more depending on round corners if the customer wants bullnose, etc. different designs, high ceilings 11ft+, higher price.


----------

